
NetBSD 6.1.4 and 6.0.5 released - lelf
https://blog.netbsd.org/tnf/entry/netbsd_6_1_4_and
======
drsintoma
Anyone using NetBSD these days could share what's your use case? Is it just
about exotic or legacy systems or are there any upsides compared to other
BSDs?

~~~
liveoneggs
It's very easy to learn about doing some interesting things.

[http://www.netbsd.org/docs/kernel/pseudo/](http://www.netbsd.org/docs/kernel/pseudo/)

there are ec2 images ready and working, it works as a xen dom0, there's a new
firewall (npf) in development that's interesting, etc.

For a time some kind of planetary alignment made it the fastest ruby platform
according to a few benchmarks.

build.sh makes it very very easy to cross-compile for arm/mips if you're
building an rpi appliance (for example).

~~~
atmosx
Link to the fastest ruby thing? :-)

UPDATE: found it here
[http://www.aydogan.net/ruby/mauthesis.com/ruby_bench/](http://www.aydogan.net/ruby/mauthesis.com/ruby_bench/)

------
rbc
I use NetBSD in Amazon EC2 for personal projects. It's been a good partner for
that. I like the "run anywhere" mantra.

